
When Driver Error Becomes Programming Error - lelf
http://www.insidescience.org/content/when-driver-error-becomes-programming-error/2591
======
ansible
I'm wondering how we engineers will deal with situations like carjacking and
other extreme situations. Sometimes you just need to go, even if it breaks the
law, or even if it involves hitting something or someone.

These situations don't occur every day... at least where I live. Thank
goodness.

But this is a PR nightmare in the making, unless it is somehow addressed now,
before such vehicles become commonplace.

At the very least, there needs to be some kind of 'safety override' button
that you can press in an emergency.

